# HCG cloudy



## cbohning (Jan 28, 2011)

my buddys HCG was cloudy when he made it usually he said it is clear?
- anyone have experience w/ cloudy HGC

Now with that said, he was wondering what it could be, he is very safe sterile but what if maybe there was a chance he drew up the mixed HCG w/ pin that was used to pin test(left over test in pin) :/
-will that ruin the HCG


----------



## goods (Jan 29, 2011)

ive had couldy hcg b4

just to make sure its real go to the 1$ store and get a prego test


----------



## cbohning (Jan 29, 2011)

and if its positive its good to go, ill let em know thx!


----------

